# Internet/TV provider in Orem/Vineyard



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

So we will soon be closing on a new home in Vineyard near the Sleepy Ridge Golf Course and I need some help comparing mostly Internet providers down there. I'm also thinking of going without cable/satelite and going purely with a digital antenna and supplementing with Roku/Netflix/Hulu Plus. Any help from someone down there in that area would be appreciated.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Since no one has answered you yet here is one. I presume that you are planning on using cell phones for phones and don't plan on getting a land line but you might want to check with Century Link and see what their stand alone DSL line is going for. That line uses your phone wiring but you don't have to have a number associated with it and is only used for DSL. It used to be cheaper to get the land line + DSL but things may of changed. 

Just something for you to look at.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Since no one has answered you yet here is one. I presume that you are planning on using cell phones for phones and don't plan on getting a land line but you might want to check with Century Link and see what their stand alone DSL line is going for. That line uses your phone wiring but you don't have to have a number associated with it and is only used for DSL. It used to be cheaper to get the land line + DSL but things may of changed.
> 
> Just something for you to look at.


You are correct. I haven't used a home land line in 5 years. I'll look into Century Link.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use digis and have been very pleased with their speed and reliability. I dont have a landline either. Thinking of switching to roku as well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I use digis and have been very pleased with their speed and reliability. I dont have a landline either. Thinking of switching to roku as well.


I use digis also and like them, let me refer you.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > I use digis and have been very pleased with their speed and reliability. I dont have a landline either. Thinking of switching to roku as well.
> ...


 What perk are they going to give you for the referral?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

$10,000, like $5 off for a few months.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you get on Utopia there?


-DallanC


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Can you get on Utopia there?
> 
> -DallanC


Yes. My back fence will be the border of Orem/Vineyard and it appears both cities are a part of the 16 behind UTOPIA. Do you have it?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Everyone I know that uses UTOPIA is more than thrilled with it. Blazing fast.

My Mom does the Roku thing, but hardly watches any tv.

I'm with Comcast for awhile, but hate them. Everyone I know that uses DirecTV or Dish hates those as well. 

They've all got it worked out so that the consumer is the last one satisfied, regardless of carrier (tv, at least). If it weren't for Showtime, Comedy Central, NFL coverage, and NickJr, I'd happily wash my hands of television.


----------

